# Budgie has poop stuck on his backside



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

I just got a budgie today. Male, and assumingly only a month or two old? Not exactly sure. But just brought it home, and he's been sitting in this one spot on a perch. His breathing is considerably heavy, and his vent is blocked with some poop. I know that a blocked vent is a bad thing, and that it needs to be cleared. But this budgie has only known me for about an hour, and is still very frightened. He doesn't freak out if i put my hand in his cage, but will fly away if I attempt to touch him. So I don't know how I'm supposed to clear his vent. Any help? Also any tips on what to do to make this adjustment period for him easier would be helpful.
Again, hasn't moved a lot, hasn't touched food or water, breathing considerably heavily, and vent is blocked. 
Please help any way you can. Thanks.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Vent should not be blocked, as far as I know. May be he is too lil and don't know how to clean it himself. But i am not experienced how it can be removed. Did you get your birdie checked by avian vet to make sure he is healthy after you got him? It is very stressful for him to adjust a new home and sometimes they do not eat the first day. Did you try giving him spray millet, may be he will eat it (they like spray millet usually), but if he is too young may be you should put some food on the bottom of the cage that is just cleaned (no droppings). My budgie was ~3 months old and did not eat or drink on his own the first 24 hours, so i put some seeds on the bottom and he actually ate a lil and put water in a shallow dish also at the bottom of the cage and he drank from there, even though i had regular seed cups and water cup, he did not touch those. He started eating drinking on his own from the food/water cups on 2nd day.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a deep breath.

Is the budgie's vent actually "blocked" or are there simply droppings stuck to his backside?

Generally a budgie's droppings are more sticky when it isn't drinking enough. In this case it would be because the budgie is nervous being new.

If there are simply droppings stuck to his backside, you can pick him up gently using a tea towel and use a cotton ball or soft cloth dampened with warm water to loosen and remove the droppings.

If the vent is actually blocked, you need to get the budgie to an Avian Vet right away.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html*


----------



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, it probably isn't fully blocked. I want to clean it off, but I don't think he will comfortably allow me to pick him up and clean him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If there is simply poop stuck to his backside, the budgie will generally preen it off once he becomes a bit more comfortable.

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

When you are near him, move slowly and always talk to him calmly and reassuringly.

Do not try to touch or handle him for the first two weeks.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

I've changed the title of your thread to something less alarming. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:

*


----------



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, so it shouldn't be much to worry about?
That's great to hear. I was getting worried. I'm a first time budgie owner, so I'm not exactly sure how to go along with this kind of stuff.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep an eye on him and if the "build-up" looks worse tomorrow then you may need to help him clean it. 
Usually in a day or so the budgie will get it off himself once he becomes more comfortable but he won't preen initially as long as you are hovering over him because he's too scared. *


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

AnarchicKilljoy said:


> Okay, so it shouldn't be much to worry about?
> That's great to hear. I was getting worried. I'm a first time budgie owner, so I'm not exactly sure how to go along with this kind of stuff.


Oh, I do understand how you feel lol I have my first budgie home for 2 days now and I have watched him from every angle to make sure he's well and healthy  I believe it's always better to worry a bit too much than not worry enough 

Zane


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new budgie friend! We would to see pictures!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've already been given some excellent advice concerning your new friend and how to help him settle into his new home  

He sounds like a sweetheart and I'm sure that soon he will start to relax a bit. 

Meanwhile, be sure to look through all the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the best practices for budgie care  

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup: 

We hope to meet your little cutie sometime when you get a chance to snap a few pictures hoto: 

Does he have a name yet? 

We're glad you've joined us and look forward to seeing you around! :wave:


----------



## AnarchicKilljoy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you! and I will take a few pictures of him as soon as he's a little more comfortable. And yes, I named him Mochi.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, that's a very cute name  

I look forward to meeting little Mochi! :jumping:


----------

